# Beweislast bei Onlineverträgen



## Reducal (25 Oktober 2006)

Immer wieder muss man sich von Anbietern im Internet anhören, dass ein Rechnungsempfänger in der Beweislast sei, nur weil sein Name bei einer Onlinebuchung verwendet wurde. Wenn der dann die Forderung bestreitet, eröffnen nicht selten die Anbieter, dass er den Beweis zu erbringen hat, dass er keinen Vertrag hat. Mit Anbeitern meine ich hier nicht die von den Online-Abos sondern ganz normale Anbeiter von Leistungen, wie z. B. Onlinereisebüros, -Versandhäuser oder Internetprovider.

Leider gehen mir bei Diskussionen um dieses Thema immer wieder die Argumente aus, so dass ich hier nach der Fundstelle im BGB fragen möchte, wonach genau sich die zivile Beweislast ausrichtet.

:gruebel:


----------



## jupp11 (25 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Beweislast bei Onlineverträgen*

ob´s was bringt weiß ich nicht, bin kein Jurist
http://www.kanzlei.de/netvertr.htm

http://www.bettinger.de/datenbank/onvertraege_ge.html


----------



## Jurissimus (25 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Beweislast bei Onlineverträgen*

Hallo, und erstmal großes Lob für dieses interessante Forum !

Zur Frage :
Eine konkrete Vorschrift gibt es da eigentlich nicht.
Vielmehr ist es im Zivilrecht grundsätzlich so, dass derjenige, der einen Anspruch geltend macht - z.B. aus einem Kaufvertrag - auch schlüssig darlegen muss,warum dieser Anspruch entstanden ist. Dies folgt im Zivilprozeß aus dem sogenannten Beibringungsgrundsatz. (auch in der wikipedia erläutert)

Wenn ich also als Anspruchsteller nur eine Adresse vorweisen kann, die auch sonst jemand irgendwo hätte eingeben können, werde ich einen Vetragsschluss wohl kaum glaubhaft machen können falls mir nicht weitere Beweise zur Seite stehen.
Eine Beweislastumkehr gibt es in diesen Fällen jedenfalls nicht, so daß man sich zunächst darauf beschränken kann die Forderung zu bestreiten.

Gruss,
Jurissimus


----------



## Reducal (25 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Beweislast bei Onlineverträgen*

Danke schon mal, das klingt gut. Also kann man davon ausgehen, dass man den Beibringungsgrundsatz aus der üblichen Rechtssprechung nach allgemeinen Regeln ableitet?


----------



## jupp11 (25 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Beweislast bei Onlineverträgen*



Reducal schrieb:


> . Also kann man davon ausgehen, dass man den Beibringungsgrundsatz aus der üblichen Rechtssprechung nach allgemeinen Regeln ableitet?


Was mir immer wieder von Juristen gepredigt wird:  Wer eine  Forderung hat, muß sie beweisen
und nicht umgekehrt, dass nicht. Warum das im On-Line  Recht anders sein sollte, sehe  ich nicht. 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beweislast


----------



## sascha (26 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Beweislast bei Onlineverträgen*

Schau mal die Rechtsprechung zu Internetauktionen:



> Im geschäftlichen Verkehr über Internetversteigerungsplattformen (hier: eBay) gelten hinsichtlich des Zustandekommens von Verträgen die allgemeinen Vorschriften der §§ 145 ff. BGB. Wer sich hier auf einen wirksamen Vertragsschluss beruft, hat darzulegen und zu beweisen, dass der hinter einem Mitgliedsnamen stehende und seine wahre Identität nicht erkennen lassende Nutzer Vertragspartner geworden ist.



http://weblawg.saschakremer.de/2006...steigerungen-und-handeln-unter-fremden-namen/


----------



## Reducal (1 November 2006)

*Beweislast bei Onlineverträgen im Zusammenhang mit Strafanzeigen*

Zur angeführten Diskussion habe ich nun folgende Fakten dazu zusammen getragen, auf die ich wieder verweisen werde.




> Anbieter von Leistungen im Internet (z. B. Versandhäuser, Onlinehändler, Internet Service Provider) stellen ihre Angebote für Kunden zur Verfügung. Nutzer dieser Angebote geben nicht selten falsche oder Nonsensdaten an, so dass die Vergütung für erbrachte Internetdienstleistungen als Schaden zum Nachteil beim Anbieter zu verbuchen ist.
> 
> Nicht selten werden echte Daten von fremden Nutzern zur Bestellung von Artikeln oder zur Anmeldung bei Dienstleistungen verwendet. Rechnungsempfänger ist dann derjenige, dessen Daten missbraucht worden sind. In rein ziviler Hinsicht wurde damit ein Irrtum beim Anbieter erzeugt, wodurch der Vertrag mit dem tatsächlichen Rechnungsempfänger ungültig ist.
> 
> ...


----------



## Toblerone (1 November 2006)

*AW: Beweislast bei Onlineverträgen*

Das sind sehr nützliche Informationen. Ich frage mich dabei folgendes:

Offenbar ist die Identität des Kunden der springende Punkt. Nehmen wir mal an, jemand bucht tatsächlich irgend eine Online-Dienstleistung, und streitet später alles ab. Während des Bestellvorgangs musste er auf einen Link in einer Email klicken, die ihm zur "Freischaltung" oder Verifizierung geschickt wurde. Das ist ja heutzutage üblich.

Nehmen wir weiter an, der Anbieter verschickt die Rechnung, der (wahre) Kunde bestreitet diese, benutzt aber für diesen Widerspruch erneut jene Email-Adresse, über die er seine Bestellung freigeschaltet hatte.

Wäre das für den Anbieter der Beweis, dass es sich beim Kunden tatsächlich um jene Person handelt, welche die Bestellung aufgab?

Das würde mich speziell bei Online-Diensten interessieren, die komplett automatisch abgewickelt werden und die mit ihrer Leistung unmittelbar nach der Email-Freischaltung beginnen.

Lässt sich mit so einer Email-Freischaltung Klarheit schaffen, sofern der "Besitz" dieser Email-Adresse vom Kunden nicht bestritten wird?


----------



## Reducal (1 November 2006)

*AW: Beweislast bei Onlineverträgen*



Toblerone schrieb:


> Offenbar ist die Identität des Kunden der springende Punkt.


Stimmt!



Toblerone schrieb:


> Nehmen wir mal an, jemand bucht tatsächlich irgend eine Online-Dienstleistung, und streitet später alles ab.


Dann ist das Problem der Beweislast beim Anbieter. Nicht der Kunde muss den vermeintlichen Vertrag nachweisen.



Toblerone schrieb:


> Während des Bestellvorgangs musste er auf einen Link in einer Email klicken, die ihm zur "Freischaltung" oder Verifizierung geschickt wurde. Das ist ja heutzutage üblich.


Üblich ja, aber mMn keine Plausiblitätsprüfung, wie sie ein Gericht fordern würde. Bis hier her und auch in der zuvor stehenden Abhandlung war nicht die Rede von einer Verifizierung der Anmeldung via E-Mail-Link.
Das mit der E-Mail wäre z. B. dar Fall bei den berühmten Büttelborner Anbietern. Wenn ich bei meiner ursprünglichen Auftröselung bleiben darf, so fragt sich der aufmerksame Beobachter dann doch, warum Online-Verträge auch ohne Betätigung des Linkes zu Stande kommen sollen, z. B. dann wenn eine fremde oder eine unzustellbare E-Mailadresse angegeben wurde.



Toblerone schrieb:


> Nehmen wir weiter an, der Anbieter verschickt die Rechnung, der (wahre) Kunde bestreitet diese, benutzt aber für diesen Widerspruch erneut jene Email-Adresse, über die er seine Bestellung freigeschaltet hatte. Wäre das für den Anbieter der Beweis, dass es sich beim Kunden tatsächlich um jene Person handelt, welche die Bestellung aufgab?


Nein, nicht in jedem Fall. Nehmen wir an, der minderjährige Sohn meldet sich an (womöglich sogar mit falschen Daten) und der Papa findet die Rechnung im gemeinsamen E-Mail-Account - das passiert am laufenden Band!



Toblerone schrieb:


> ...die komplett automatisch abgewickelt werden und die mit ihrer Leistung unmittelbar nach der Email-Freischaltung beginnen.


...die da wären welche?



Toblerone schrieb:


> Lässt sich mit so einer Email-Freischaltung Klarheit schaffen, sofern der "Besitz" dieser Email-Adresse vom Kunden nicht bestritten wird?


Was hat der Inhaber einer E-Mailadresse damit zu tun, wenn ein anderer (aus welchem Grund auch immer) Zugriff darauf hat? Wenn der Inhaber der E-Mailadresse einen Vertrag bestreitet, obliegt es dem Anbieter die wahren Umstände der Vertragsbindung klar darzulegen. Gelingt ihm das nicht, kann er zivil Klage erheben und ein Gericht beschäftigt sich mit der Sache. Allerdings sollte der Anbieter oder Onlinehändler sich auch die Frage gefallen lassen, warum er keine hinreichende Plausibilitätsprüfung der eingegebenen Daten vornimmt und er muss sich auch gefallen lassen, dass das Gericht seine Klage u. U. auf seine Kosten abweist. Das Prozessausfallrisiko ist mMn bei den üblichen Kleinbeträgen für eine Leistung, die den umstrittenen Preis oft nicht wert ist, ohnehin recht groß.


----------



## Der Jurist (1 November 2006)

*AW: Beweislast bei Onlineverträgen*

Du gestattest, dass ich Deine Geschichte in die analoge Welt übertrage:



Toblerone schrieb:


> ...  Offenbar ist die Identität des Kunden der springende Punkt. Nehmen wir mal an, jemand bucht tatsächlich irgend eine Online-Dienstleistung, und streitet später alles ab. Während des Bestellvorgangs musste er auf einen Link in einer Email klicken, die ihm zur "Freischaltung" oder Verifizierung geschickt wurde. Das ist ja heutzutage üblich.


Nehmen wir einmal an, jemand schicht einen Bestellzettel an ein Versandhaus und streitet dann später alles ab. Dann kommt es darauf an, dass der Versender anhand der Unterschrift nachweisen kann, dass der Besteller tatsächlich der Besteller ist. Auf die wahre Identität kommt es tatsächlich an.


Toblerone schrieb:


> ... Nehmen wir weiter an, der Anbieter verschickt die Rechnung, der (wahre) Kunde bestreitet diese, benutzt aber für diesen Widerspruch erneut jene Email-Adresse, über die er seine Bestellung freigeschaltet hatte. Wäre das für den Anbieter der Beweis, dass es sich beim Kunden tatsächlich um jene Person handelt, welche die Bestellung aufgab?


Nehmen wir an der Kunde in den Versandhaus-Fall meldet sich unter der Postanschrift, die er bei der Bestellung angegeben hat und schreibt er, sei es nicht gewesen. Dann beweist die Postanschrift zunächst nichts. Postanschrift und E-Mail-Adresse sind kein Beweis, allenfalls ein Indiz.


Toblerone schrieb:


> Das würde mich speziell bei Online-Diensten interessieren, die komplett automatisch abgewickelt werden und die mit ihrer Leistung unmittelbar nach der Email-Freischaltung beginnen. Lässt sich mit so einer Email-Freischaltung Klarheit schaffen, sofern der "Besitz" dieser Email-Adresse vom Kunden nicht bestritten wird?


Nehmen wir an die Bestellung trug die gleiche Adresse - jetzt wieder der Versandhaus-Fall - und der Mensch, der dort wohnt, nennt die Anschrift auch als seine Adresse. Das schafft auch in der analogen Welt keine Klarheit. Schließlich kann in der analogen Welt ebenso mit falschen Adressangaben gearbeitet werden, wie in der digitalen.

Kurz: Per Nachverfolgung per EMail kann allenfalls der Rechner ermittelt werden, von dem die Bestellung kommt. Ob aber der Mensch davor gesessen hat oder aber die Reinigungskraft, das Kind oder wer auch immer, als der Computer kurze Zeit nicht unter Aufsicht aber Online war, bleibt offen.

Jetzt keine Krokodils-Tränen: Das alles muss der Anbieter wissen. Auf dieses Risiko lässt er sich bewusst ein. Also ist es fair, dass er dieses Risiko trägt.
Nicht fair ist es, einem tatsächlich nicht beteiligten Dritten, dessen Angaben missbraucht wurden, den Beweis, dass er es nicht gewesen ist, aufzubürden.

Der Online-Händler trägt also genauso wie ein Versandhaus das Risiko, dass es mit manipulierten Bestellungen unter falschen Adressen gelinkt wird.

Übrigens: Wer Kontakt zu seriösen Anbietern im Netz hat und mit ihnen spricht, bekommt bestätigt, dass dies eher der seltene Ausnahmefall ist. Die meisten der ehrlichen Geschäfte gehen glatt über die Bühne. Da wird gute Ware geliefert und auch schnell bezahlt, etwa weil der Kunde Bankeinzug oder Nachnahme akzeptiert bzw. seine Kreditkarte benutzt.
Aber bei den ehrlichen Geschäften ist es für den Kunden selbstverständlich, dass er bezahlt.

Fazit: Dort wo der Kunde erwartet, dass er zu zahlen hat, akzeptiert er Wege, die das Geschäft für den Online-Händler weniger risikoreich ist, als für den Kunden. Es ist heute fast schon ein sicherer Hinweis auf die Seriösität des Anbieters, wenn dieser nur gegen Bankeinzug oder Nachnahme liefert.

Der Rechnung im Nachhinein bedienen sich eigentlich nur die, bei denen ganz sicher im Voraus keiner zahlen würde, weil von Zahlemann und Söhne eigentlich nur ganz versteckt und in kleiner Schrift die Rede war - wenn überhaupt.


----------



## Toblerone (1 November 2006)

*AW: Beweislast bei Onlineverträgen*

Ich bin kein Jurist, aber ich kann vielleicht beisteuern, wie es aus Sicht eines Anbieters aussieht. Wir verkaufen online (allgemein ausgedrückt) Dinge, die man herunterladen kann. Der Kunde bucht ein Ticket (einmaliger Zugriff) oder ein Abo. Bezahlt wird per Lastschrift, der Zugriff auf den Download gibt's sofort. Wir gehen also in Vorleistung, und wir sind übrigens ein kleiner, freundlicher, seriöser Anbieter.

Die Missbrauchsquote ist massiv. Die eingegebenen Daten sind zwar in fast allen Fällen erstmal korrekt. Die Accounts werden auch per Email ordentlich freigeschaltet (daher auch meine Frage in diese Richtung). Wenn dann die Rechnung kommt oder die Abbuchung vorgenommen wird, erhalten wir ziemlich viel Widerspruch. Hämische Emails mit dem Tenor "ja, ich war's, aber versucht mal mich zu kriegen, Ihr Blödmanner!" sind an der Tagesordnung. Da steht einem echt der Mund offen, und man kann nichts dagegen tun. Jeder Kunde entscheidet nach freiem Gutdünken, ob er bezahlt oder sich eine Geschichte ausdenkt.

Es ist für einen Anbieter sehr schwierig, eine wasserdichte Methode zu finden, wie man einen geschlossenen Vertrag beweisen kann. Nach unserer Erfahrung fühlen sich viele Kunden im Internet sozusagen "unbeobachtet", und denken, es erwischt sie sowieso niemand, weil man immer sagen kann, man wäre es nicht gewesen.

Bei einer Freischaltung eines Accounts per Email, so habe ich das wenigstens gedacht, könnte man immerhin sicherstellen, dass der Account tatsächlich von jener Person freigeschaltet wird, die Zugriff auf das Email-Postfach hat. Es macht ja keinen Sinn, die Email-Adresse einer fremden/erfundenen Person einzugeben, weil man diese Email nicht empfangen könnte und folglich den Account nicht freischalten könnte.

Ich habe in diesem Forum auch schon gelesen, dass ein Kunde sehr wohl dafür verantwortlich ist, wenn seine Tochter an seinem Computer rumfummelt und etwas anklickt. 

Jedenfalls: Wenn man heute zu einem Anwalt geht und eine Methode erlernen möchte, rechtskräftige Geschäfte im Internet abzuwickeln, dann erntet man nur ein Achselzucken. Es ist einfach nicht möglich. 

Kaum ein Anbieter lässt im Internet noch Lastschriften zu. Die Missbrauchsquote ist einfach enorm.


----------



## Verblüfft (1 November 2006)

*AW: Beweislast bei Onlineverträgen*



Toblerone schrieb:


> Ich habe in diesem Forum auch schon gelesen, dass ein Kunde sehr wohl dafür verantwortlich ist, wenn seine Tochter an seinem Computer rumfummelt und etwas anklickt.



Wo?


----------



## tuxedo (2 November 2006)

*AW: Beweislast bei Onlineverträgen*



Toblerone schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Jurist, aber ich kann vielleicht beisteuern, wie es aus Sicht eines Anbieters aussieht. Wir verkaufen online (allgemein ausgedrückt) Dinge, die man herunterladen kann. Der Kunde bucht ein Ticket (einmaliger Zugriff) oder ein Abo. Bezahlt wird per Lastschrift, der Zugriff auf den Download gibt's sofort. Wir gehen also in Vorleistung, und wir sind übrigens ein kleiner, freundlicher, seriöser Anbieter.
> 
> Die Missbrauchsquote ist massiv. Die eingegebenen Daten sind zwar in fast allen Fällen erstmal korrekt. Die Accounts werden auch per Email ordentlich freigeschaltet (daher auch meine Frage in diese Richtung). Wenn dann die Rechnung kommt oder die Abbuchung vorgenommen wird, erhalten wir ziemlich viel Widerspruch. Hämische Emails mit dem Tenor "ja, ich war's, aber versucht mal mich zu kriegen, Ihr Blödmanner!" sind an der Tagesordnung. Da steht einem echt der Mund offen, und man kann nichts dagegen tun. Jeder Kunde entscheidet nach freiem Gutdünken, ob er bezahlt oder sich eine Geschichte ausdenkt.
> 
> ...



Sorry, aber von mir gibt es heftigsten Widerspruch: Wenn es in Eurem Unternehmen bekannt ist, dass eine hohe Missbrauchsquote bei eurer Angebotsnutzung gibt, dann solltet ihr euer Zahlungssystem und euer Angebotssystem mal überprüfen.

Ich arbeite in einem größeren Verlag und auch wir bieten Dinge zum Download an, die man käuflich erwerben kann. Wir haben ein Zahlungssystem eingebunden, bei dem der User sich registrieren muss und per Kreditkarte oder Bankeinzug zahlen kann. Dem User wird der Kaufvorgang und der Bezahlvorgung klar und deutlich vor Augen geführt. Die Missbrauchsquote liegt  so ziemlich bei Null.

Nun ich gebe zu, dadurch, dass wir ein seriöses und etabliertes Zahlsystem eingebunden haben, welches dem Kunden gegenüber keinen Zweifel lässt, dass er gleich etwas kaufen wird, verlieren wir vielleicht im Voraus potenzielle Kunden, im Nachhinein haben wir aber dafür so gut wie keine Scherereien und fast ausschließlich Kunden, die zufrieden sind und wieder kaufen werden.

Es gibt bei uns keine zeitliche Distanz zwischen Vertragsabschluss und Bezahlen. Um an die Ware zu kommen, muss der Kunde erst bezahlen, dann wird ausgeliefert - im Prinzip wie im normalen Kaufhaus. Eine klare Vorgehensweise für den Kunden.

Viele Grüße
Matthias


----------



## Toblerone (2 November 2006)

*AW: Beweislast bei Onlineverträgen*

Tuxedo, danke für Deinen Kommentar. Wir haben ebenfalls ein "seriöses" Zahlungssystem eingebunden, nämlich ein System der Sparkassen. Es wird direkt beim Kauf eine Lastschrift erzeugt und jeweils um Mitternacht an unsere Hausbank übergeben. Die Preistafel (es gibt zwei Preise) ist so groß und fett wie eine "gewöhnliche" Bildschirmseite, die AGBs bestehen aus ein paar Sätzen und werden fett angezeigt. Ein Häkchen muss zur Bestätigung gesetzt werden. Anschließend gibt der Kunde seine Bankverbindung ein, und so weiter. Zuvor hat er seine Adresse per Email-Freischaltung bestätigt.

Ich würde uns also schon zugute halten, dass wir ein seriöses, klares und verständliches System ohne Haken und Ösen haben. Wir verzichten völlig auf Kleingedrucktes und es existiert nur ein einziges Produkt -- Verwechslung mit Gratis-Varianten sind ausgeschlossen, weil es sie nicht gibt. Jeder weiß, was er bucht, weil wir nur eine einzige Sache anbieten.

Ich lese ab und zu in diesem Forum mit, um beurteilen zu können, ob unser System wirklich in Ordnung ist. Wir haben keine Zeit und Lust, uns mit unseren Kunden herumzustreiten, deswegen wollen wir uns an die Gesetze und Empfehlungen halten. 

Aber obwohl wir uns wirklich bemühen, alles richtig zu machen, gibt es für uns keinerlei Rechtssicherheit. Es gibt offensichtlich keine praktikable Methode, einen beweisbaren Vertrag mit dem Kunden abzuschließen. Es gibt mittlerweile so viele Gerichtsurteile, Aufsätze und Skripte, durch die man sich hindurchfressen kann, und man wird schier erschlagen von Spitzfindigkeiten -- aber am Schluss bleibt es dabei: Niemand weiß, wie man online einen beweisbaren Vertrag schliesst. Man kann Anwälte fragen (und bezahlen), aber die wissen es auch nicht.

Hinter vorgehaltener Hand könnte man sogar sagen, dass die ehrlichen Kunden ein wenig blöd sind, denn sie könnten ohne jedes Risiko einfach alles abstreiten und würden vor Gericht tatsächlich recht bekommen. Im Internet ist es so, dass ein Kunde einen Apfel klaut, und mit diesem Apfel im Mund vor Gericht erscheint und freigesprochen wird.

Es mag nicht so schlimm sein, wenn ein großer Verlag deswegen mal einen Download nicht bezahlt bekommt (obwohl ich diese Logik nicht schätze). Aber es gibt zum Beispiel Anbieter wie uns, die in einer kleinen Nische tätig sind, deren Kunden eine "Community" bilden, die untereinander durch einige Websites und Foren in Kontakt stehen. Wenn sich herumspricht, dass man gefahrlos die Zeche prellen kann, kann das mit der Zeit zu einem Problem werden.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Es gibt nicht nur die Klingelton-Mafia auf der einen Seite, und die geprellten Kunden auf der anderen. Es ist nicht wahr, dass es einem Anbieter etwas bringt, wenn er sich an alle Gesetze und Empfehlungen hält. Die Gesetze schützen nicht nur den Verbraucher, sondern sie schützen auch den Betrüger. Der Anbieter ist praktisch rechtlos, nirgendwo steht: Tue dies, und Du hast einen beweisbaren Vertrag. Es gibt keine faire Balance zwischen den Interessen der Kunden und den Interessen der Anbieter.

Den Hinweis in diesem Forums-Thread, dass uns dieser Umstand ja bekannt sei, und dass wir dann ja entscheiden könnten, ob wir in diesem System überhaupt noch Geschäfte machen wollen, nehme ich zur Kenntnis. Meine Meinung dazu ist, dass das Internet heute so allgegenwärtig ist, dass man sich dem Online-Handel gar nicht entziehen kann, es sei denn, man eröffnet einen Kiosk. Genauso gut könnte man vorschlagen, man solle auf das Telefon verzichten.

---------------

Ich wollte auch nochmal darauf hinweisen, dass dieses Forum nicht nur von geprellten Kunden gelesen wird, sondern auch von Anbietern, die lernen wollen, wie man sich richtig verhält. Das Forum hier ist eine gute Sache.


----------



## Toblerone (2 November 2006)

*AW: Beweislast bei Onlineverträgen*

An "Der Jurist": Danke für die Erklärungen, jetzt ist mir klarer geworden, wie sich das mit der Beweiskraft einer Adresse/Email verhält.

Könnte man nicht argumentieren, dass jemand seine Email nur dann abrufen kann, wenn er seinen Usernamen und sein Passwort verwendet? Dass also das Abrufen und Beantworten der Freischalte-Email doch eine Art Identifizierung darstellt? Außerdem könnte man doch argumentieren, dass der Kunde für die sichere Verwahrung von Username/Passwort zu sorgen hat, und deswegen dafür gerade stehen muss, falls seine geschiedene Ehefrau ihm damit einen Streich spielt und auf seinen Namen 25 rechtsradikale Zeitschriften abonniert. Er hätte sein Passwort nach der Scheidung ja ändern können.

Nicht alle Geschäfte im Internet haben zur Folge, dass eine Ware per Post verschickt wird, die der Kunde gerne haben möchte, und weswegen er sich selbst ehrlich verhält. Wer etwas mit der Post erwartet, gibt natürlich seine richtige Adresse an. Es ist klar, dass die Missbrauchsquote hier gering ist.

Es gibt auch Geschäfte, bei denen der Anbieter zuerst seine Leistung erbringt, diese nicht zurücknehmen kann, und dann sehen muss, ob die Zahlung erfolgt. Etwa bei Downloads oder bei Informationsdiensten. Die Anonymität und die Tatsache, dass der Kunde seine "Ware" schon bekommen hat, senkt bei vielen Menschen die Hemmschwelle für einen kleinen Betrug -- merkt ja keiner.


----------



## Captain Picard (2 November 2006)

*AW: Beweislast bei Onlineverträgen*



Toblerone schrieb:


> Ich habe in diesem Forum auch schon gelesen,
> dass ein Kunde sehr wohl dafür verantwortlich ist, wenn seine Tochter an
> seinem Computer rumfummelt und etwas anklickt.


wo? die Frage wurde nicht beantwortet.  Behaupten kann jeder etwas. 
Wenn überhaupt, blieb das sicher nicht  unwidersprochen und bestätigt 
sicher auch  nicht.


----------



## Unregistriert (2 November 2006)

*AW: Beweislast bei Onlineverträgen*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> wo? die Frage wurde nicht beantwortet.  Behaupten kann jeder etwas.
> Wenn überhaupt, blieb das sicher nicht  unwidersprochen und bestätigt
> sicher auch  nicht.



Vermutlich habe ich mich geirrt oder etwas verwechselt.


----------



## Der Jurist (2 November 2006)

*AW: Beweislast bei Onlineverträgen*

@ Toblerone

Zunächst: Wie wäre es, wenn Du Dich hier registrierst, damit man Dir auch eine persönliche Nachricht (PN) senden kann.
Hast Du schon mal über eine Signaturkarte nachgedacht. Diese ersetzt die Unterschrift im Netz.


----------



## Reducal (2 November 2006)

*AW: Beweislast bei Onlineverträgen*



Toblerone schrieb:


> Könnte man nicht argumentieren, dass jemand seine Email nur dann abrufen kann, wenn er seinen Usernamen und sein Passwort verwendet?


Schlechtes Argument, da der Rechner zumeist beim ersten Betreten der geschützten Seite nach den Logindaten fragt, so dass danach immer ein automatischer Eintritt auf den Account erfolgt. Ein gern genutztes Feature von den meisten Internetnutzern.

Eine absolute Sicherheit für den Zahlungsablauf beim Anbieter gibt es nicht. Aber in letzter Zeit konnte ich mit einigen Anbietern die Erfahrung machen, dass die Validierung der Anmeldung z. B. über einen automatisch generierten PIN-Code an eine zuvor vom Nutzer anzugebene Telefonnummer den Missbrauch erheblich senkt (auch wenn die Nutzung des Telefon wieder nur ein Indiz sein kann).

Das von Toblerone erwähnte Zahlungssystem der Sparkasse ist zwar in den Zahlungsablauf (Lastschriftverfahren) eingebunden, die Übergabe der Parameter erfolgt jedoch sicherlich direkt vom Anbieter, nachdem der Kunde dessen Felder befüllt hat. Somit ist der Zahlungsablauf kein Zahlungssystem, wie man sich das zur Sofortkasse von Online-Bestellungen vorstellt. Wie der Anbieter die Zahlung am Ende verwurschtelt ist dem Kunden i. d. R. egal.

Die Freischaltung des Inhalts, unmittelbar nach der Bestellung, erfordert ein sicheres, übersichtliches und einfach zu bedienendes Zahlungssystem. Macht man es dem Kunden zu einfach, ist der Missbrauch vorprogrammiert.


Der Jurist schrieb:


> Fazit: Dort wo der Kunde erwartet, dass er zu zahlen hat, akzeptiert er Wege, die das Geschäft für den Online-Händler weniger risikoreich ist, als für den Kunden.


...das meine ich damit und ich gehe noch weiter - der Anbieter nimmt durch den Einsatz eines unsicheren Zahlungssystem den Missbrauch sogar billigend in Kauf und darf sich später nicht beschweren, wenn ihm das Erreichen des gewünschten Umsatz wichtiger ist, als die Sicherheit der Abwicklung.


----------



## Toblerone2 (2 November 2006)

*AW: Beweislast bei Onlineverträgen*

Zur These, dass der Anbieter für sein unsicheres Zahlungssystem selbst haften muss: Ja, das ist logisch. Nur: Es gibt kein sicheres Zahlungssystem, solange man das Geld nicht in bar bekommt oder eine tatsächliche Unterschrift hat. Beides ist online nicht möglich. Es ist also nicht so, dass der Anbieter tatsächlich eine Entscheidung trifft oder die Wahl hätte. Wenn es eine sichere Online-Methode geben würde, würde diese ja von allen Anbietern genutzt.

Zur Email-Freischaltung: Hier wurde eben argumentiert, der Kunde könnte ja vielleicht sein System so eingestellt haben, dass es sich automatisch einloggt, und folglich könne die Email auch von seinem Wellensittich bestätigt worden sein. Zum Kuckuck -- wofür haftet er denn eigentlich? Immer gibt's eine Ausrede! Ich fände es fair, wenn man dem Kunden die Verantwortung dafür auferlegt, was er mit seinen Passwörtern anstellt.

Ich habe gehört, dass eine große Web-Firma (die auch fast so heisst) eine Geheimzahl auf dem Kontoauszug erscheinen lässt, die man dann innerhalb von ein paar Tagen in einem Online-Formular eingeben muss. Das wäre vielleicht eine Hilfe für zukünftige Geschäfte mit diesem Kunden. Vermutlich ist auch das vor Gericht nutzlos.

------------

Ich habe mich unter dem Namen "Toblerone" registriert, jedoch kam die Freischalte-Email nicht. Soviel zum Thema Freischalte-Email.


----------



## Heiko (2 November 2006)

*AW: Beweislast bei Onlineverträgen*



Toblerone2 schrieb:


> Ich habe mich unter dem Namen "Toblerone" registriert, jedoch kam die Freischalte-Email nicht. Soviel zum Thema Freischalte-Email.



Klar. Wenn Dein Mailserver den Kontakt verweigert ist das kein Wunder:



> Nov  2 11:30:01 s15203926 postfix/smtp[32318]: 466601C0008D: to=<Toblerone>, relay=smtp-mx7.toblers.host[xx.xx.xx.62]:25, delay=1.5, delays=0.02/0.01/1.5/0, dsn=4.0.0, status=deferred (host smtp-mx7.toblers.host[xx.xx.xx.62] refused to talk to me: 452 try later)
> Nov  2 11:50:51 s15203926 postfix/qmgr[6475]: 466601C0008D: to=<Toblerone>, relay=none, delay=1251, delays=1242/9/0/0, dsn=4.0.0, status=deferred (delivery temporarily suspended: host smtp-mx5.toblers.host[xx.xx.xx.61] refused to talk to me: 452 try later)
> Nov  2 12:24:04 s15203926 postfix/smtp[9803]: 466601C0008D: to=<Toblerone>, relay=smtp-mx5.toblers.host[xx.xx.xx.61]:25, delay=3244, delays=3242/0.6/1.4/0, dsn=4.0.0, status=deferred (host smtp-mx5.toblers.host[xx.xx.xx.61] refused to talk to me: 452 try later)
> Nov  2 13:30:42 s15203926 postfix/qmgr[6475]: 466601C0008D: to=<Toblerone>, relay=none, delay=7242, delays=7242/0.01/0/0, dsn=4.0.0, status=deferred (delivery temporarily suspended: host smtp-mx5.toblers.host[xx.xx.xx.61] refused to talk to me: 452 try later)
> ...


Ich hab lediglich Deine Daten unkenntlich gemacht, sonst ists original.


----------



## Der Jurist (5 November 2006)

*AW: Beweislast bei Onlineverträgen*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/member.php?u=5721

Also registriert bist Du jetzt. Hat es Dir die Sprache verschlagen?


----------



## Toblerone (6 November 2006)

*AW: Beweislast bei Onlineverträgen*

Nein, gab's noch Fragen an mich?


----------



## Der Jurist (6 November 2006)

*AW: Beweislast bei Onlineverträgen*



Toblerone schrieb:


> Nein, gab's noch Fragen an mich?


Bisher hattest Du doch Fragen gestellt, oder habe ich da etwas nicht richtig mitbekommen.


----------



## it-franky (6 November 2006)

*AW: Beweislast bei Onlineverträgen*

...ich bin beim Stöbern hier gelandet. 


Toblerone schrieb:


> Nein, gab's noch Fragen an mich?


Ja. 


Toblerone schrieb:


> ...Es gibt auch Geschäfte, bei denen der Anbieter zuerst seine Leistung erbringt, diese nicht zurücknehmen kann, und dann sehen muss, ob die Zahlung erfolgt. Etwa bei Downloads oder bei Informationsdiensten...


Warum kann nicht zuerst der Zahlungseingang abgewartet werden und dann z.B. der Downloadlink an den Kunden gemailt werden? (oder die Ware ausgeliefert werden?)
Ich habe mehrmals so bestellt und alles ist hervorragend gelaufen.

cu - Franky


----------



## Toblerone (6 November 2006)

*AW: Beweislast bei Onlineverträgen*

Der Zahlungseingang wird nicht abgewartet, weil der sofortige Download ein unverzichtbares Feature darstellt. Etwa so, als wenn man bei in einer Suchmaschine nach einer Information oder einem Artikel sucht. Nur die sofortige "Lieferung" macht Sinn.

Außerdem: Selbst nach dem Zahlungseingang kann der Kunde noch lange Zeit bei seiner Bank widersprechen und alles abstreiten. Das war ja das Problem, über das ich sprach. Nicht die Transaktion ist der Knackpunkt (die könnte man ja sofort in Echtzeit abwickeln), sondern, dass ein Widerspruch jederzeit möglich ist und ein Online-Vertrag prinzipiell nicht beweisbar ist.


----------



## Der Jurist (7 November 2006)

*AW: Beweislast bei Onlineverträgen*



Toblerone schrieb:


> Der Zahlungseingang wird nicht abgewartet, weil der sofortige Download ein unverzichtbares Feature darstellt. ....  Nicht die Transaktion ist der Knackpunkt (die könnte man ja sofort in Echtzeit abwickeln), sondern, dass ein Widerspruch jederzeit möglich ist und ein Online-Vertrag prinzipiell nicht beweisbar ist.


Ich weiss ja nicht was ihr vertickt: Aber ich kenne Programme, die man runterlädt und dann funktionieren die auch - für eine gewisse Zeit.
Wenn man in dieser Zeit unter einer bestimmten Kennung eine *Überweisung* an den Vertreiber gemacht hat, bekommt man von dem einen Schlüssel, der das Programm dann über die zeitliche befristete Phase hinaus nutzbar macht.
So etwa StarMoney oder Kaspersky. Also Freischalt-Code oder Löschungs-Code. Jungs ihr benötigt mehr Phantasie und weniger Gejammere.


----------



## Toblerone (7 November 2006)

*AW: Beweislast bei Onlineverträgen*

Wie ist das mit Informationen? Oder mit dem Download von Spielfilmen? Oder Schulungsunterlagen? Büchern als PDF? Schaltpläne? Landkarten? Die Teilnahme an einem Live-Konzert per Streaming?

Es gibt Leistungen, die man nicht zurücknehmen kann.


----------



## jupp11 (7 November 2006)

*AW: Beweislast bei Onlineverträgen*



Toblerone schrieb:


> Wie ist das mit Informationen? Oder mit dem Download von Spielfilmen? Oder Schulungsunterlagen? Büchern als PDF? Schaltpläne? Landkarten? Die Teilnahme an einem Live-Konzert per Streaming?


Soweit mir bekannt, gibt es keine  nennenswerten Abrechnungsprobleme in den genannten Bereichen 
Ob´s am Produkt liegt?


----------



## Reducal (7 November 2006)

*AW: Beweislast bei Onlineverträgen*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Soweit mir bekannt, gibt es keine  nennenswerten Abrechnungsprobleme in den genannten Bereichen ...


Oh doch, nämlich dann, wenn urheberrechtliche Anforderungen am Vertrieb nicht hinreichend geklärt sind. Was Toblerone aufgezählt hat, ist i. d. R. nahezu alles geschützt.


----------



## jupp11 (7 November 2006)

*AW: Beweislast bei Onlineverträgen*



Reducal schrieb:


> Oh doch, nämlich dann, wenn urheberrechtliche Anforderungen am Vertrieb nicht hinreichend geklärt sind. Was Toblerone aufgezählt hat, ist i. d. R. nahezu alles geschützt.


ich gehe davon aus, dass insbesondere bei Tobelerone alles sein  Recht und Ordnung hat....


----------



## KatzenHai (7 November 2006)

*AW: Beweislast bei Onlineverträgen*

Ich darf mal auf zwei Aspekte hinweisen:

1. Widerrufsrechte erlöschen, wenn der Verbraucher mit der Leistungsabforderung beginnt. Dieser Passus ist gerade für solche Geschäfte wie die hier von Toblerone angedeuteten geschaffen worden.

2. Niemand ist verpflichtet, ein riskanteres Geschäftsmodell zu wählen. Es gibt massig Möglichkeiten, Geld mit Leistungen zu verdienen, bei denen die Gegenleistung (Zahlung) zuerst erfolgt; und sei es als abzurechnender Vorschuss. Wer anders agieren will, darf natürlich - aber das Risiko nennt man dann "Geschäftsrisiko".

@Toblerone:
Möchtest du dich ernsthaft bei uns beschweren, dass du ein Geschäftsrisiko hast?


----------



## Der Jurist (7 November 2006)

*AW: Beweislast bei Onlineverträgen*



Toblerone schrieb:


> Wie ist das mit Informationen? Oder mit dem Download von Spielfilmen? Oder Schulungsunterlagen? Büchern als PDF? Schaltpläne? Landkarten?


Ist das so eilbedürftig? 


Toblerone schrieb:


> Die Teilnahme an einem Live-Konzert per Streaming?
> Es gibt Leistungen, die man nicht zurücknehmen kann.


das ist eilbedürftig.

Aber auch da gibt es Bezahlsysteme, die auch dann greifen. Beispielsweise hat eine bestimmte Versteigerungsplattform so ein System.
Dann gibt es Systeme, die ein sofortiges Unterladen und Nutz ermöglichen, aber die nervige Werbung hört erst auf, wenn Du den ordentlich bezahlten Registrierungscode eingibts.
Such mal Mahjongg  und Kyodai. Bißchen umsehen. Alles ist da.


----------



## drboe (7 November 2006)

*AW: Beweislast bei Onlineverträgen*



Toblerone schrieb:


> Könnte man nicht argumentieren, dass jemand seine Email nur dann abrufen kann, wenn er seinen Usernamen und sein Passwort verwendet?


Wie denn? Wenn ich in Sekunden bei einem Freemail-Anbieter eine Mailadresse "Lieschen [email protected]" registrieren kann und in der Mail meinen Wohnsitz mit Kleinkleckersdorf angebe, deutet ja nichts darauf hin, dass ich mich einer Geschlechtsumwandlung unterzogen habe. Und wenn es Lieschen Müller in Kleinkleckersdorf wirklich gibt, so weiß die nichts von ihrem Glück, bis ihr kommt und Geld verlangt. Zwar ist in dem Fall noch schnell klar, dass Lieschen Müller sich nie angemeldet hat, aber wenn ich Zugriff auf ihren Hausbriefkasten habe, weil z. B. im gleichen Haus wohne, kann ich sogar noch unter der Mail-Adresse verblüfft tun, während ihr den Fall schon dem Anwalt übergebt. 



Toblerone schrieb:


> Dass also das Abrufen und Beantworten der Freischalte-Email doch eine Art Identifizierung darstellt?


Es ist allenfalls ein Indiz (s.o.), dass zusammen mit anderen wirken kann - oder eben auch nicht.



Toblerone schrieb:


> Außerdem könnte man doch argumentieren, dass der Kunde für die sichere Verwahrung von Username/Passwort zu sorgen hat, und deswegen dafür gerade stehen muss, falls seine geschiedene Ehefrau ihm damit einen Streich spielt und auf seinen Namen 25 rechtsradikale Zeitschriften abonniert. Er hätte sein Passwort nach der Scheidung ja ändern können.


Er hätte auch die Scheidung vermeiden können und muss bei rot eigentlich an der Ampel warten. Das ändert aber doch nichts an der Tatsache, dass ihr beweisen müßt, was ihr behauptet. Wenn ich meine Passworte unter die Tastatur klebe, so ist das mein Privatvergnügen, ggf. dumm, berechtigt euch aber sicher zu gar nichts. Ich wüßte jedenfalls nicht, dass mich irgendein Hinz oder Kunz auf Regeln verpflichten kann, die das Leben für ihn angenehmer machen.



Toblerone schrieb:


> Nicht alle Geschäfte im Internet haben zur Folge, dass eine Ware per Post verschickt wird, die der Kunde gerne haben möchte, und weswegen er sich selbst ehrlich verhält. Wer etwas mit der Post erwartet, gibt natürlich seine richtige Adresse an. Es ist klar, dass die Missbrauchsquote hier gering ist.


Naja, da erreicht mich neulich im Ansschluß an eine Bestellung eine Mail mit folgendem Text: 



> _Auf Grund der vielen unbegruendeten Ruecksendungen bzw. Annahmeverweigerungen von Kunden, bitten wir Sie noch einmal um eine kurze Bestaetigung Ihrer Bestellung per eMail indem Sie direkt auf diese Mail antworten._


So etwas schreibt man wohl nicht, wenn man eine geringe Missbrauchsquote hat. Es muss also auch solche Fälle geben. 



Toblerone schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Geschäfte, bei denen der Anbieter zuerst seine Leistung erbringt, diese nicht zurücknehmen kann, und dann sehen muss, ob die Zahlung erfolgt. Etwa bei Downloads oder bei Informationsdiensten. Die Anonymität und die Tatsache, dass der Kunde seine "Ware" schon bekommen hat, senkt bei vielen Menschen die Hemmschwelle für einen kleinen Betrug -- merkt ja keiner.


Es gibt auch Prepaid und Post-Ident. Und es gibt hunderte oder tausenden Fälle, wo Abzocker wenig bis keine Leistung für teures Geld boten und bieten und bei denen der Kunde die sprichwörtliche "Katze im Sack" kauft. Das es soweit gekommen ist, dafür kann man sich auch bei den Dialerfuzzis und deren Nachfolgern bedanken. Wenn die Missbrauchsquote wirklich enorm hoch ist, ist entweder die gesamte Abwicklung daneben oder vielleicht das Produkt bzw. die Leistung zu teuer?

M. Boettcher


----------



## it-franky (8 November 2006)

*AW: Beweislast bei Onlineverträgen*



Der Jurist schrieb:


> Ist das so eilbedürftig?
> ...das ist eilbedürftig.


So etwas gibt es z.B. auch im Bezahlfernsehen. Wenn man da live Fußball sehen möchte, muss man sich halt vorher anmelden.
Ob das nun zu diesem Fall passt? Wenn Toblerone etwas konkreter werden würde, könnten wir besser darauf eingehen.
(natürlich nur wenn das nicht gegen die "Werbungsregel" im Forum verstößt)

cu - Franky


----------



## Der Jurist (8 November 2006)

*AW: Beweislast bei Onlineverträgen*

Soll er uns den Link per PN schicken, da funkt keiner der Mods. dazwischen. :sun:


----------



## technofreak (8 November 2006)

*AW: Beweislast bei Onlineverträgen*



Der Jurist schrieb:


> Soll er uns den Link per PN schicken, da funkt keiner der Mods. dazwischen. :sun:


habe ein offenes Ohr dafür.


----------



## Toblerone (9 November 2006)

*AW: Beweislast bei Onlineverträgen*

Danke für die vielen Kommentare und Meinungen. Ich kann gerne etwas präziser werden, aber ich finde eigentlich das Prinzip dieses Forums gut, nur allgemeine Erörterungen vorzunehmen. Denn dadurch lernt man als Laie viel eher, wie das juristische Räderwerk funktioniert. Ich habe auch keinen "Einzelfall", sondern ich bin scharf darauf, eine allgemeine Methode zu finden, ordentlichen Online-Handel zu treiben, ohne von einem gewissen Prozentsatz der Kunden hinter die Fichte geführt zu werden.

Wir bieten Informationen zum Download an, etwa so als wenn man einen Artikel aus dem Archiv von Spiegel-Online kaufen würde. (Wir haben mit denen nichts zu tun, aber es ist sehr ähnlich.) Es ist eine nicht rücknehmbare Leistung, die sofort erbracht werden muss, weil der Kunde sie sofort benötigt. Wir können nicht erst auf den Zahlungseingang warten, weil das unseren Dienst nutzlos machen würde.

Aber gerade solche neuen, schnellen Dienste "on demand" sind ja der Witz des Internets. Es ist nichts, wofür wir uns entschuldigen müssen, sondern genau das, was unsere Kunden haben wollen.

Zahlungssysteme sind allgemein verpönt, egal welches man nimmt. Entweder gelten sie als dubios, oder man hat einfach keine Lust, sich erst umständlich irgendwo (zusätzlich) registrieren, etwa bei PayPal oder Click & Buy. Das haben wir alles probiert, und die Kunden haben uns immer und immer und immer wieder gesagt, dass sie das scheiße finden. Es wäre idiotisch, nicht auf diese deutlichen Hinweise zu hören.

Deswegen achten wir darauf, dass der Kunde sich ausschließlich bei uns registrieren muss, und dass der Prozess sehr schnell und einfach geht. Wir verlangen nur die Eingabe von Adresse und Bankverbindung, und das ist das Äußerste, was die Kunden bereit sind, einzugeben. Weil es so langweilig ist. Je kürzer der Prozess, desto mehr Leute werden sich überwinden, ihn zu durchlaufen. Je mehr man weglassen kann (lange AGBs, zusätzliche Angebote/Upgrades/Schnäppchen), desto besser. Je weniger Text, desto besser. Ideal wäre: Preis anzeigen, bestätigen, fertig.

Ebenfalls ein spezifischer Vorzug des Internets ist es, eine personalfreie Abwicklung zu organisieren. Wir möchten wirklich niemanden dafür bezahlen, dass er am Telefon irgendwelche Registrierungen entgegennimmt, das wäre dämlich. Das macht man heute automatisch und stellt lieber Leute ein, die für den Content sorgen. Unsere Idee ist, dass wir uns allein um den Content kümmern. Alles andere machen die Computer für uns. Es ärgert mich ungeheuer, dass es keine wasserdichte Methode gibt, die finanzielle Seite vollautomatisch abzuwickeln, obwohl es technisch einfach wäre. 

Unser Buchungsprozess ist simpel:

Der Kunde richtet sich einen Account ein (mit Adresse usw.) und bestätigt den Account mit einer Freischalte-Mail. Danach kann er in unserem "Katalog" stöbern. Wenn er etwas laden möchte, erscheint eine Webseite, die den Preis für ein "Ticket" nennt. Alternativ kann er auch ein Abo für ein Jahr abschließen. Das Kleingedruckte ist direkt lesbar (nicht nur verlinkt), besteht aus zwei, drei Sätzen und muss per Häkchen als "gelesen" bestätigt werden. Der Kunde gibt seine Bankverbindung ein, diese wird von einem Dienstleister online (automatisch) geprüft. Ist die Prüfung positiv, gelangt der Kunde zur üblichen "Danke"-Webseite und kann seinen Download beginnen. Er kann dann so viele Downloads vornehmen, wie sein Ticket es erlaubt. Die Lastschrift wird jeweils um Mitternacht an die Bank geleitet.

Nach meiner Meinung ist dieser Prozess sehr gut. Warum? Weil er einfach und klar ist, und weil er nichts enthält, was man nicht bereits woanders gesehen hätte. Nichts ist versteckt oder verschleiert oder unerwartet. Die AGBs können in Sekunden vollständig gelesen werden, weil wir sie auf wenige Sätze reduziert haben. Adresse, Bankverbindung, los geht's. Das ist ein guter Service.

Auf die gleiche Weise kann ein Abo storniert werden. Man geht in seine Account-Einstellungen, klickt auf "Abo abbestellen", und das war's. Wo gibt's sowas sonst noch? Normalerweise wird man genötigt, einen Brief aufs Postamt zu tragen, aber nicht bei uns. Wir wollen, dass die Leute wiederkommen.

Ich fühle mich echt etwas getroffen, wenn ich hier lese: "Naja, wenn die Betrugsquote hoch ist, dann ist vielleicht der Bestellvorgang dubios, oder die erbrachte Leistung ist beschissen" (sinngemäß wiedergegeben). Beides ist nicht der Fall, sondern nach meiner Meinung vorbildlich, und obendrein billig. Die Mehrheit der Mitarbeiter arbeitet ehrenamtlich ohne Bezahlung, denn es handelt sich um begeisterte Kunden, die unbedingt mithelfen möchten. Das ist im Internet nicht unüblich, zum Beispiel bei diesem Forum hier. Dazu muss man wissen, dass sich um unseren Dienst eine gewisse "Community" oder "Fanbase" entwickelt hat.

Wir haben es ganz selten mit einer Art von Betrug zu tun, bei dem die Daten einer fremden Person missbräuchlich benutzt wurden. Bei uns ist es die klassische Zechprellerei. Nicht wenige Leute versuchen einfach, sich zu drücken, das ist die Wahrheit. Da erreichen uns wütende Anrufe, unsere Rechnung wäre eine bodenlose Frechheit, man würde uns gar nicht kennen und man würde uns vors Höchstgericht ziehen -- noch heute! Dann sage ich: "Red' keinen Unsinn, ich sehe doch auf meinem Monitor, dass Du gerade vorhin fünf Downloads vorgenommen hast." Daraufhin die Antwort: "Naja... also gut, dann... also Ihr zieht den Betrag dann vom Konto ein." Ich: "Ja." Kunde: "Also dann vielen Dank." Ich: "Auf Wiederhören."

Da denkt man sich: Bin ich etwa im falschen Film?

Andere Leute sind gewiefter. Die sagen einfach: "Versucht mal, mir was zu beweisen, Ihr Deppen!" Die meisten Fälle der Zechprellerei gehen einher mit hämischen Antworten, offensichtlich von Leuten, die um die schwierige Beweisführung wissen. 

-------------------------------

Fasst man die juristischen Tipps aus diesem Forum zusammen, gibt es keinen Beweis eines online geschlossenen Vertrags, und damit ist der Fall eigentlich erledigt. Man hat höchstens Indizien, etwa die Freischalte-Email, oder unsere Logfiles. Die sind aber nichts wert, wenn der Kunde sagt, er hätte nie etwas von uns gehört, und vielleicht hat seine Tochter/Katze/Schildkröte irgendwas angeklickt. 

Insofern steht dem Unternehmer der Rechtsweg nicht wirklich offen, weil er nichts erreichen kann. Wenn der Richter unsere Dateien auf dem Rechner des Kunden findet, kann der Kunde sagen, die Putzfrau hätte es aus Versehen angeklickt, und er wird damit durchkommen.

Da der Rechtsweg nicht offen steht, kann der Unternehmer höchstens ein Inkasso-Unternehmen beauftragen, den säumigen Kunden so massiv zuzusetzen, dass diese das Handtuch werfen. Ein gewisser Prozentsatz wird das tun, das ist besser als nichts.

Die oft unseriösen Praktiken mancher Inkasso-Büros oder Anwälte, die hier mit Recht kritisiert werden, kann ich gut verstehen, weil ihnen schlicht  der "ehrliche" Weg nicht offen steht. Die Devise ist: "Schnapp' Dir, was Du noch irgendwie rausholen kannst, am Schluss bleibt Dir sowieso ein Verlust." Wenn das Inkasso-Büro weiß, dass es sowieso nicht vor Gericht gehen wird, kann es ja so richtig auf die Kacke hauen -- je doller, desto besser. Ein paar unhaltbare Drohungen, etwas Telefonterror -- was soll's? Mehr als scheitern kann man ja nicht. 

Wir sind diesen Weg noch nicht gegangen, weil ich bisher dachte, uns steht der Rechtsweg offen. Aber wenn das Inkasso der einzig mögliche Weg ist, dann muss man ihn gehen, selbst wenn man es dabei mit Leuten zu tun bekommt, die man ansonsten nicht mit der Kneifzange anfassen würde.

In zehn Jahren werden sich diese Probleme vielleicht gelöst haben, weil sich die digitale Signatur durchgesetzt hat, oder weil die Banken eine glasklare Verifizierung der Daten anbieten.


----------



## KatzenHai (9 November 2006)

*AW: Beweislast bei Onlineverträgen*

Da hast du die Wege und Probleme eigentlich sehr schön formuliert. Die Probleme sind also bekannt.

Ich bleibe aber dabei: Der Rest ist Geschäftsrisiko. Wenn du's nicht beweisen kannst, ist das riskant. Wenn viele dieses Risiko (unredlich) ausnutzen, ist das blöde. Aber nicht zu ändern - weil entweder illegal oder unwirtschaftlich.

Frage mal in anderen Branchen nach - ich kann für meine z.B. anführen, dass es auch mir schon passiert ist, dass Mandanten nach guter Beratung (ich treffe halt auch mal was ) trotzdem die Rechnung nicht zahlen wollten. Habe ich dann eine Stundensatzvereinbarung, liegt die Berechnungsformel fest - ob ich aber x Stunden tätig war (und ob das angemessen für die Aufgabe war), kann ich nur schwerlich beweisen.

Ergebnis: Man vergleicht sich, ärgert sich - und macht es doch wieder, da manche Mandanten nur kommen, wenn man keinen Vorschuss nimmt - und nicht alle sind unloyal.

Mache mal eine Mischkalkulation auf - und dann entscheide.

Ach ja:
Und wenn du ein wasserfestes Abrechnungsmodell möchtest, beauftrage einen Anwalt mit der Erstellung. Kostet was, ist aber wenigstens verlässlich. Hier wirst du dafür nämlich keine Unterstützung finden ...


----------



## Kalle59 (9 November 2006)

*AW: Beweislast bei Onlineverträgen*

@Toblerone
Ich möchte dich wirklich verstehen, ehrlich! Aber wenn du schon schreibst, sinngemäß, vor Gericht hat meine "Zahlungsmethode" eh keine Chance, worüber sprechen wir dann hier den eigentlich? Stufts du deine Methode den so "illegal" ein, das sie vor Gericht keinen Bestand hat? Sollte man das unter Geschäftrisiko verbuchen oder unter naiv? 
Ich habe eher das Gefühl, die "wasserdichte" Methode ist nicht wirklich erwünscht, sie würde nach deiner Argumentation ja auch nicht soviel Kunden abwerfen! Ich möcht dir nicht zunahe treten, aber das kommt so hier bei mir an!


----------



## Der Jurist (9 November 2006)

*AW: Beweislast bei Onlineverträgen*

@ Toblerone

Schon mal über eine Limitierung nachgedacht. Neukunde bis X €, wenn die Zahlung in der Vergangenheit problemlos eingingen, wird das Limit erhöht.

Oder, wenn der Kunde mehr will, muss er über ein "sicheres" Zahlungssystem gehen.


----------



## Toblerone (9 November 2006)

*AW: Beweislast bei Onlineverträgen*

An Katzenhai: Stimmt, das ist eben das Risiko, und man muss sich dann entscheiden und entsprechend kalkulieren. Bevor ich dieses Forum gefunden habe, war ich über dieses Risiko nicht informiert, insofern bedanke ich mich sehr für die gewonnene Einsicht.

Ich habe nichts dagegen, einen Anwalt für ein "wasserdichtes" System zu beauftragen. Nach meiner Einschätzung braucht es dazu entweder eine echte Unterschrift des Kunden, oder einen nicht rückholbaren Zahlungseingang. Beides kommt für mich nicht in Frage. Damit muss ich mich einfach abfinden.

Vorläufig jedenfalls.


----------



## Toblerone (9 November 2006)

*AW: Beweislast bei Onlineverträgen*

An "Der Jurist": Wenn eine Lastschrift platzt, wird der Account natürlich sofort deaktiviert, sodass keine weitere Nutzung möglich ist.

Man könnte natürlich einwerfen, dass sich ein Bösewicht dann einfach einen neuen Account eröffnet.


----------



## Greenhorn (9 November 2006)

*AW: Beweislast bei Onlineverträgen*



Kalle59 schrieb:


> Stufts du deine Methode den so "illegal" ein, das sie vor Gericht keinen Bestand hat?


Als "illegal" eher nicht. Ich lese aus seinen Beiträgen jedenfalls eher eine gewisse Resignation heraus. IMHO hat dies wohl eher was mit dem Aufwand, Dauer und den Kosten zu tun, die bis zum finalen Anleiern eines Gerichtsverfahrens braucht, selbst wenn er die Beweise handfest in der Hand hätte. Und dazu ob es solche Beweise überhaupt gibt bzw. derzeit geben kann, möchte er (sie?) ja gerade eine Antwort haben. Da finde ich das auch nicht "naiv", wenn diese Frage hier gestellt wird.
Ob sich eher die Einrichtung eines komplizierteren aber sicheren  Zahlungssystems aber weniger Kunden, oder mehr Kunden bei einfachererem System aber entsprechend höherer "Verlustquote" (+ evtl. Inkasso) rechnet, kann er nur selbst entscheiden. Und gerade diese Diskrepanz scheint sein eigentliches Problem zu sein.


----------



## Der Jurist (9 November 2006)

*AW: Beweislast bei Onlineverträgen*



Toblerone schrieb:


> An "Der Jurist": Wenn eine Lastschrift platzt, wird der Account natürlich sofort deaktiviert, sodass keine weitere Nutzung möglich ist.
> Man könnte natürlich einwerfen, dass sich ein Bösewicht dann einfach einen neuen Account eröffnet.


Du hast mich nicht richtig verstanden. Neu-Kunden können nur bis zu einem bestimmten Limit zugreifen. Erst mit reibungsloser Zahlung wird die Kreditlinie - nichts Anderes ist ein Limit- erhöht.
Dass bei platzender Lastschrift das Konto gelöscht wird habe ich unterstellt.


----------



## Genesis (9 November 2006)

*AW: Beweislast bei Onlineverträgen*

Bitte nicht direkt steinigen: Wie wäre es mit dem Einsatz eines Dialers?


----------



## Captain Picard (9 November 2006)

*AW: Beweislast bei Onlineverträgen*



Genesis schrieb:


> Bitte nicht direkt steinigen: Wie wäre es mit dem Einsatz eines Dialers?


warum nicht, aber nur mit dem Traueranzeigefenster 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=91668#post91668
Dialer sind übrigens nicht tot, wie immer behauptet wird. In einigen Branchen wird er 
als alternatives Zahlungsmittel nach wie vor eingesetzt. Übrigens von denselben Unternehmen, 
die ihn auch schon vor dem Einschreiten der (damals noch) Regulierungsbehörde ohne 
nennenswerte  Beanstandungen eingesetzt hatten.


----------



## Der Jurist (11 November 2006)

*AW: Beweislast bei Onlineverträgen*



Genesis schrieb:


> Bitte nicht direkt steinigen: Wie wäre es mit dem Einsatz eines Dialers?


:vlol:
Nur da ist das Problem mit der Storno-Quote bzw. Zahlungsverweigerungs-Quote auch nicht gelöst.


----------



## Captain Picard (11 November 2006)

*AW: Beweislast bei Onlineverträgen*



Der Jurist schrieb:


> Nur da ist das Problem mit der Storno-Quote bzw. Zahlungsverweigerungs-Quote auch nicht gelöst.


Scheint aber den Unternehmen, die Dialer bis heute  (auch schon vor den
 Maßnahmen der RegTP/BNetzA)  einsetzen, keine Problem zu bereiten.
Dialer sind durch Unternehmen in Verruf geraten, die mit allen nur denkbaren
Tricks Usern (zum Teil mit illegalen Mitteln)  Nullinhalte unterjubelten und 
von der T-Com in z.T brachialer Weise  Forderungen eintreiben/einklagen ließen.  
Scheint eben doch/auch  vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis abzuhängen...


----------



## Toblerone (11 November 2006)

*AW: Beweislast bei Onlineverträgen*

Quizfrage: Wie kann man ein ehrliches Online-Unternehmen am gründlichsten und am schnellsten zugrunde richten?

Antwort: In dem man jenen Leuten, die ihre Rechnungen nicht bezahlen, die Gelegenheit gibt, durch die Foren zu trollen und zu schreien: "GEMEIN! DIE HABEN MIR EINEN DIALER UNTERGESCHOBEN! VERRAT! ZU HÜLF!"

Jeder wird diesem (unehrlichem) Kunden glauben, richtig? Und zwar ohne sich nach den genauen Umständen zu erkundigen.

Der Name "Dialer" ist für alle Zeiten verbrannt. Wer damit hantiert, ruiniert seinen guten Ruf schneller, als man "Coca Cola" sagen kann.

Außerdem setzt ein Dialer ein Modem voraus, oder? Wer hat sowas noch?

Nach meiner Meinung sollten sich Web-Services von der Festplatte der Kunden fernhalten. Der erlaubte Bereich ist der Browser, und nichts darüber hinaus. Wenn das Browserfenster geschlossen wurde, muss der Anbieter "rückstandsfrei" draußen sein.


----------



## technofreak (11 November 2006)

*AW: Beweislast bei Onlineverträgen*

@Toblerone 

Du könntest erheblich zur Klärung beitragen, indem du  an einen der 
Betreiber oder mich per PN die URL schicken würdest. 

Alles andere ist eine wenig zielführende Debatte  im luftleeren Raum 

tf


----------

